# Steve Potts Tandem



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Bought this 10 years ago to ride with my (ex)wife. We had a blast on it on and off road. Great bike. All WTB parts. All correct to the period except the tires.









Now the SPAM. I have to sell it.  
https://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bi...ts_format=long&query=retrieval&exact_match=on

More pics and details here:
https://www.mtbtires.com/features/bikes/potts_tandem


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Why does it not...........*

Suprise me that you have drop bars on a TANDEM? Nice bike and I hope it sells for you, and I hope everything is ok (if the ex thing is current). Been there done it.
Rob


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

The Tractor said:


> Suprise me that you have drop bars on a TANDEM? Nice bike and I hope it sells for you, and I hope everything is ok (if the ex thing is current). Been there done it.
> Rob


We actually bought the bike used with dropbars. I just swapped the Specialized it came with for WTBs.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

absolutely awesome wish I had 3200 because you would have it in your paypal account already you are going to regret this, I would.

Will


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Williwoods said:


> absolutely awesome wish I had 3200 because you would have it in your paypal account already you are going to regret this, I would.
> 
> Will


I know I will regret it. But not more than having to live under a tarp in the woods.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Beautiful bike! It looks like it's hardley been ridden.

If I had the money, and somone to ride on the back....


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Boy, that is one sweet ride Shiggy. Now to come up with some cash. I'd love to own that baby. And there's nothing wrong with drop bars on a mountain tandem


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

ssmike said:


> Boy, that is one sweet ride Shiggy. Now to come up with some cash. I'd love to own that baby. And there's nothing wrong with drop bars on a mountain tandem


With the LD stem it is pretty easy. We rode this tandem on some fairly rough and steep terrain. Used a Tioga DH-R 2.30 rear and a Gazzaloddi 2.6 (with trimmed side knobs to clear the brake springs) front. The biggest issues with tandems off road are bottom tube clearance and switchbacks.










Steve Potts told me about riding Moab on a tandem (like this one) with his wife. Rolled it off and down 2-foot ledges no problem. His wife said all she could see as the front end dropped over was sky - and Steve is a very big man!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

laffeaux said:


> Beautiful bike! It looks like it's hardley been ridden.
> 
> If I had the money, and somone to ride on the back....


We put our miles on it. It is a wonderful and comfortable ride on and off road. Generally used Fat Boy 1.25" slicks on pavement for the "go fast" tires. Have had the IRC Lovers Soul 2.25 skins on it for the past few years. Really fun and grippy. VERY comfortable ride, too.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Steve Potts told me about riding Moab on a tandem (like this one) with his wife. Rolled it off and down 2-foot ledges no problem. His wife said all she could see as the front end dropped over was sky - and Steve is a very big man!


I know what he's talking about. I'm 6'3" and my wife's 5'1". She knew it was steep (like the phto above) when she could see over me  Man those were some fun times!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Sale pending to a good home! Will be joining another Potts in the family.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shiggy said:


> Sale pending to a good home! Will be joining another Potts in the family.


A very good home indeed!


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> A very good home indeed!


dont you have enough toys?????

I also saw those pics of you on that ventana.....whats up with that? Disk brakes? Not very vintage...........hope you were just doing a test ride. not representing the vrc!!

will


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Williwoods said:


> dont you have enough toys?????
> 
> I also saw those pics of you on that ventana.....whats up with that? Disk brakes? Not very vintage...........hope you were just doing a ride test.
> 
> will


The tandem looks to be staying in Oregon, going to a guy named datawhacker here on this forum. Rumpfy only wishes. 

Rumpfy does operate a nice PSF (Potts Storage Facility) however.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Williwoods said:


> dont you have enough toys?????
> 
> I also saw those pics of you on that ventana.....whats up with that? Disk brakes? Not very vintage...........hope you were just doing a test ride. not representing the vrc!!
> 
> will


Aw, hey no...it's not mine!

I only own two Potts...and I just happen to be putting up two others for some fine collegues of mine. 

As for the Ventana...I'm open minded to the new stuff. Of the 12+ bikes I've got, only two are new.
As much as I like to smoke the top dollar new rigs on my vintage steel...at the end of the day, you can't beat a well set up, modern disc'ed, 4 and 4 sussy to flat out rail.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The tandem looks to be staying in Oregon, going to a guy named datawhacker here on this forum. Rumpfy only wishes.
> 
> Rumpfy does operate a nice PSF (Potts Storage Facility) however.


I offer local pickups and storage solutions.

datawhacker? Isn't that 'Bob' something-or-other?


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> As much as I like to smoke the top dollar new rigs on my vintage steel...at the end of the day, you can't beat a well set up, modern disc'ed, 4 and 4 sussy to flat out rail.


Yeah whatever rumpytiteskin...................what is your full line-up of bikes?

Will


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The tandem looks to be staying in Oregon, going to a guy named datawhacker here on this forum. Rumpfy only wishes.
> 
> Rumpfy does operate a nice PSF (Potts Storage Facility) however.


Looks like the classic Potts grapevine is very efficient!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Williwoods said:


> Yeah whatever rumpytiteskin...................what is your full line-up of bikes?
> 
> Will


My current full line up...

1984 Steve Potts
1989 Slingshot
1989 Yeti Ultimate
1992 Slingshot Team Issue
1992 Steve Potts Cross Country Racer
1993 Raleigh Ti/Carbon Signature
1993 Raleigh Ti/Carbon Signature (yes two)
1993 Slingshot
1995 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer
1996 GT Zaskar (wifes bike)
2003 Scott Strike G-Zero (one of the few items to escape Greg Herbold's collection)
2003 Ventana El Saltmontes
Extensive Tension Disk Collection.

Currently in storage:
Laffeaux's 1992 Steve Potts Steelhead
Laffeaux's 1990ish Yeti FRO w/ pre Answer Manitou
MWR's 1984 Steve Potts (one serial number off from mine).

Picked up and/or stored in the past:
Ritchey Commando
Cannondale (full Campy)
Boulder Gazelle
Schwinn Cimarron (flaming ghost jump bike)
NOS Yeti Ultimate

Unloaded from my collection:
1992 NOS Phoenix SE
1992 Ritchey P-22 Team
1993ish NOS Ritchey P-23
1992 Klein Attitude (two of them)
1993 Klein Rascal
1994 Nuke Proof Ti/Carbon prototype frame.
1989 Yeti Ultimate
1994 Ritchey Softtail
1993ish Ritchey P-21
1988 Fat Chance
1998 Slingshot
1993ish Yeti AS-R

I may have missed a few items...and I'm always looking to bulk up the collection.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> My current full line up...
> 
> I may have missed a few items...and I'm always looking to bulk up the collection.


Now how many of those are cracked


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Now how many of those are cracked


*&$#%^! 

The one Raleigh JTR was repaired by Mike Augspurger, the other is still cracked.
The CCR was drilled to free a seatpost and wrapped and brazed to cover it up. Ugly as hell...but I had to save the poor little guy. You just wait, everything to be restored to full glory!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hummmmm, there seems to be a conspiracy going on


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

What?!!? You have two of bikes? I thought I was missing something.

Thanks for the off-site storage. When your wife threatens to kick you out of the house for having too many bikes, but sure so send them my way.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> My current full line up...
> 
> 1984 Steve Potts
> 1989 Slingshot
> ...


I feel sick!!!!!! So are you looking for more of the same or something new and different? you dont have seem to have any bontragers!!!! You must not like them..

Will


----------

